# All Dogs Go to Heaven



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw _All Dogs_ for the first time last night. I am very surprised at how serious the tone and subject matter is. I fell in love with Don Bluth's dark world. I enjoyed how the main characters had their own flaws and at the end of the film they didn't totally change who they are. Many children's movies (Disney for example) have a totally bad character become squeaky clean by the end of the story. Not here -- That isn't how life is. People may have changes of heart, but it doesn't change who they are.


*Spoiler Warning*
The only thing that really bothered me about the movie was the ending. Charlie was told when he first left heaven that he could never return. Yet, at the end he was allowed to return because he had a change of heart. I guess God or heaven doesn't follow a strict set of rules? Seriously, I think the film would have a much more powerful ending and message if Charlie went to Hell, as he was about to in the start of the scene. Charlie gave up his very life to save another, even knowing that his action would send him to Hell. I think having that ending would have been more appropriate.

I realize that this is considered a children's movie, but I don't feel that the ending mixes well with the rest of the film. The movie was very dark, with death always looming. For the ending to just end on a happy note seemed kind of rushed.

_All Dogs Go to Heaven_ is possibly my favorite animated film of all time. I have to watch it again to make that judgment. But had it ended on a dark note, much like what the rest of the film was drowning in, _All Dogs_ could have possibly been my favorite film of all time.

Good movie. Great animated feature.
Four and a half out of five stars.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

I used to watch it endlessly as a kid, but I can't even remember a lot about it now.

Reading your thread, I still can't imagine it being top of your or anyone's list, but maybe seeing it through adult eyes brings out something special. Or something.

Heaven/Hell not having set-in-stone rules is _better_, in my opinion. It shows God actually cares about _why _"sins" were performed instead of only judging you for doing them regardless of the reasons behind them.

Also it's a kid's film, you can't have the main character burning in eternal torture. :U


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 17, 2010)

Charlie repented his sin by performing the "ultimate sacrifice", giving up his life so Anne Marie could live. He had a choice during the climax, save the watch that kept him alive, or save Anne Marie, he couldn't do both. God doesn't want His children to suffer, and to Him, Charlie's selfless act earned him the right to return to Paradise.


----------

